# PC friert beim Spiel Guild Wars ein und macht keinen mucks mehr



## SilentDemise (25. Oktober 2007)

hallo,  ich hab folgendes Problem, beim Spiel Guild Wars kommt es ab und an vor, dass das spiel einfach einfriert und ein sound loop entsteht. Der rechner ist nur durch einen reset wieder nutzbar.  Austauschen des arbeitsspeicher und des mainboards hat keine abhilfe geschafft. auch das wechseln des OS von XP zu 2000 änderte nichts. außer der Fehlermeldung (Memory at address 00000000 could not be read) hab ich noch folgendes Fehlerprotokoll:



> *--> DirectX Device Info <--*
> VendorId    = 0x10de
> DeviceId    = 0x0391
> Version     = 6.14.0011.6218
> ...


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

Säubere mal das System mit Tune Up oder CCLEANER


----------

